
Tesla needs to fix Autopilot safety flaws, demands Senator Markey - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/01/tesla-needs-to-fix-autopilot-safety-flaws-demands-senator-markey/
======
nehagup
Autopilot safety flaws are one sided. Think about the people who lose their
mind/focus after seeing no driver/driver not paying attention and hence is no
less than distracted/drunk driving.

